# Where to buy an NDS flashcard for CFW 3DS in Hong Kong?



## Gameoverman (Jan 24, 2018)

Since my 3DS is already CFW'd, I'm not interested in Sky3DS or Gateway. All I'm looking for are NDS flashcards like the SuperCard DSTWO Plus (Because of SNES, GBA and NDS compatibility all in one - But I understand that flashcard is rare nowadays), or at the very least an R4i for the 3DS, so I can at least play some NDS games. 

I would've gone for ordering online, but I'm not too sure about trusting those websites with my credit card info. Luckily, my family is planning a short trip to Hong Kong, so I'd like to be able to pick up a flashcard there personally, but I have no idea where to start looking for one and what questions to ask, since I've never been to Hong Kong before. Hoping to get some quality advice from the friendly GBATemp community about how to grab a flashcard in Hong Kong in 2018.


----------



## Giodude (Mar 12, 2018)

Gameoverman said:


> Since my 3DS is already CFW'd, I'm not interested in Sky3DS or Gateway. All I'm looking for are NDS flashcards like the SuperCard DSTWO Plus (Because of SNES, GBA and NDS compatibility all in one - But I understand that flashcard is rare nowadays), or at the very least an R4i for the 3DS, so I can at least play some NDS games.
> 
> I would've gone for ordering online, but I'm not too sure about trusting those websites with my credit card info. Luckily, my family is planning a short trip to Hong Kong, so I'd like to be able to pick up a flashcard there personally, but I have no idea where to start looking for one and what questions to ask, since I've never been to Hong Kong before. Hoping to get some quality advice from the friendly GBATemp community about how to grab a flashcard in Hong Kong in 2018.


Click the nds-card.net ad on this page. That website is 100 percent trusted since it's gbatemp's official sponsor. Also, even if you didn't have a cfw 3ds, sky3ds and gateway are far less useful than an actual nds flashcart, since that let's you install cfw as is.


----------

